# St Cadoc's Hospital, Wales - January 2017



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy New Year Everyone!

Back again and I've definitely hit the ground running this year (so apologies for the lack of posts so far!) but what better way to kick off than with a hospital!

This was the last stop of the day on a rather spare of the moment trip, along with some other chapels. It's a shame we lost the light here, because there was so much more to discover. It's still partially live, which brings a rather unsettling sense to the explore - lights still worked and everything! But, we were in and out without a sign of anybody (in the derelict part at least!)

The building was designed by Alfred J. Wood FRIBA, London and named after Saint Cadoc. Saint Cadoc's church is located in the town.
The hospital, which opened in 1906 as the Newport Borough Asylum, was built to accommodate up to 350 patients. Extensive outbuildings were later added on the site, but since 2005 the number of residents has been very small with the growing emphasis on care in the community.

St Cadoc's Hospital provides a number of mental health services, Child and Adolescent Mental Health Services, Adult Mental Health Services are provided by 11 Community Mental Health Teams and Elderly Mental Health Services provided by 5 multi-disciplinary Community Mental Health Teams.






































As always, thanks for looking ​


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 13, 2017)

very nice Jack, i enjoyed this.


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2017)

Never felt comfortable nosing around live sites, Sound Job Squid, Thanks


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice, glad to see this on here rather than on terrible 28dayslater


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2017)

TopAbandoned said:


> Nice, glad to see this on here rather than on terrible 28dayslater



Please don't bring forum politics here.


----------



## john1975 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok folks...

First off, can I just say, same as i have on the other forums, that you have all taken some very beautiful photographs and you are all obviously talented photographers...

Secondly, can I also say that I appreciate VERY much that there was no vandalism or anything of that kind caused, but hey guys, have some respect..

This hospital is NOT closed down, nor is it in the process of "closing down" with "some parts still going"

It is in fact, a working, very busy, NHS hospital, with hundreds of staff, five fully functioning wards, and more than a few patients... In fact, very FAR from closing down, it is in fact, in the process of coming back to life, with sections being renovated and brought back into use on a regular basis.

About 95% of the place is fully functioning at the present time. NO parts have been "abandoned" which is why, as you say, the lights and heating still work.

I am proud to have been associated with this hospital for over 40 years now, and can tell you that "intruders" ARE spotted on a regular basis, and I myself PERSONALLY patrol the interior of the building [including the areas in your photographs] and I know full well when people have been in there!! which is how [in a roundabout way] i found this site!!

Now, i know you people are interested in PRESERVING "what is left" and taking photos to preserve things for posterity, but this hospital is not closing!!! It is growing!!! Ask yourself why all the new car parks there have been built!!!

So finally, i love the photos, but have some respect, this place is home to a lot of people that are not very well and they deserve a bit of privacy....

Having said all that, if despite the above, anyone DOES visit the hospital, and they DO see any signs of criminal activity, or damage, or anything else that concerns them, PLEASE let them know in the general office, or, if the office is closed, find some members of staff and alert them to your concerns. Even if you do give a false name and then clear off, PLEASE help the staff to keep the hospital a safe place for all concerned.... They will honestly be more than grateful for your assistance..

I have to say, that even though large numbers of "you lot" have been "rummaging around" in the hospital, great respect has been shown for the place, and although I have in the past seen locks "removed" I am so pleased at the respect you have ALL shown for the place, so thank you ALL very much for that!!

Thanks all!!

P.S. I had to put the operating table back where it is supposed to be this afternoon, bloody thing weighs a ton!!

john...


----------



## FootSoldier (Jan 17, 2017)

john1975 said:


> Ok folks...
> 
> First off, can I just say, same as i have on the other forums, that you have all taken some very beautiful photographs and you are all obviously talented photographers...
> 
> ...



John, The table has wheels. ;-)


----------



## john1975 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ha ha, Does not steer very well though!!!! God only knows what they thought in the offices below!! Be like a train going past!!

john...


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 19, 2017)

john1975 said:


> Ha ha, Does not steer very well though!!!! God only knows what they thought in the offices below!! Be like a train going past!!
> 
> john...



I can vouch for you on that one.. took my ages to drag it out of that little room 

But on a serious note - my apologies. 

It's a nice place you've got there, I hope it's fully restored soon!


----------



## smiler (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you for your courtesy and polite request, I am sure the members of DP will take note and you will be left in peace.
Thanks for the fantastic work you and all NHS staff are doing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 21, 2017)

"Now, i know you people are interested in PRESERVING "what is left" and taking photos to preserve things for posterity, but this hospital is not closing!!! It is growing!!! Ask yourself why all the new car parks there have been built!!!"

Building new car parks has nothing to do with a hospital growing. The vast majority of old NHS building stock was constructed before private car ownership became the norm. Car parks were not provided or were very, very small - one has only to look at St James's in Leeds to see the true parking situation at NHS hospitals. You are in effect just playing catch-up. The building photographed is obviously in a very bad state of repair, but in an age when the NHS keeps saying that they are short of wards and beds, I have to say that it is a bloody disgrace that one allows usable structures to get like this, and it will only get worse if other unused NHS properties are anything to go by. I personally must thank Squid for bring this out into the open. Obviously there will always be a need to shut wards/buildings down temporarily, so perhaps the NHS might serve the UK tax payer better by employing people who know how to 'mothball' structures like this properly.


----------



## john1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> I can vouch for you on that one.. took my ages to drag it out of that little room
> 
> But on a serious note - my apologies.
> 
> It's a nice place you've got there, I hope it's fully restored soon!



Ha ha!!! No worries!!

The table is amazing though, that is why it was not scrapped, it was thought to be so interesting and part of the history of the place that it was decided to take it upstairs and look after it.

It was originally in the operating theatre that was downstairs. This operating theatre has now been converted to offices, redecorated completely, [2 years ago maybe??] and now forms the base for the recently opened "Unison" offices.. [I expect you will have seen them!!]

On the Unison website it has some photos and states that it was the old mortuary. This is incorrect though, as one of my tasks many years ago [1977] was to remove the anaesthetic equipment from the theatre....

Thanks for you nice comments though!! The hospital WILL be restored, trust me.. 

john..


----------



## john1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

smiler said:


> Thank you for your courtesy and polite request, I am sure the members of DD will take note and you will be left in peace.
> Thanks for the fantastic work you and all NHS staff are doing.



Thank YOU for your lovely comments...

Funnily enough, a lot of the staff are very interested in the history of the hospital and like the photos you have all taken!!

john..


----------



## Dam_01 (Jan 28, 2017)

john1975 said:


> Ok folks...
> 
> First off, can I just say, same as i have on the other forums, that you have all taken some very beautiful photographs and you are all obviously talented photographers...
> 
> ...


Succinct, generous, honest and entirely reasonable.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROCKYDOG (Jan 29, 2017)

super pics thank you


----------



## Rubex (Jan 29, 2017)

Very enjoyable report VampiricSquid, love it


----------



## Telf. (Jan 31, 2017)

Great report. 
I'll take this place of my list of places to visit now then


----------



## john1975 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi all!!

Now, as i posted the other day, i personally caught someone in the old wards last friday afternoon [17th Feb 2017] They were very pleasant and friendly, but were escorted downstairs and ejected by facilities staff. I then spoke to senior management about the above incident.

As a result, since monday, work has proceeding at an unheard of pace, to secure the entire upstairs area, to include ALL of the old wards. This work has now, [as of this afternoon] been completed, and the place is now TOTALLY secure.

Just thought i would post this, as, i know that none of you intended any harm, and indeed, helped keep the place safe, so i just wanted to inform you all of the above, as i know that some of you drive hundreds of miles to take photos, and i would hate anyone to spend a lot of money on petrol and the like just to be disappointed.

I suppose from your point of view it was good while it lasted!!!

Thanks all..

john..


----------

